# Water based Screen printing companies??



## Nikkisyxx1 (Jan 18, 2008)

Im looking for a good company that does water based screen printing, i have found a few but they havnt returned my emails, anyone know any good water based screen printing companies??


----------



## darwinchristian (Aug 24, 2007)

best to start looking at your local printers and call a few to get an idea on pricing. sometimes emails backup, and a phone most likely will get answered. if you can't find a waterbased printer in your area i'd make sure that the online company answers their phone before you commit to anything.


----------



## iamibe (Sep 7, 2008)

I sure do. Check out Water Based Screen Printing


----------



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)

Check out Water Based Screen Printing - For that Soft Hand feel & Vintage Look


----------



## Dan K (Nov 15, 2006)

This should be over in referrals and recommendations...

We print 80% of our jobs water base and discharge these days.


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

:: Service request post moved to the proper Service Referrals/Recommendations section of the forum. Read more here  ::​Thread note: the original question is almost a year old. It was brought up again by someone searching for water based screen printing so they could post their link


----------

